# list of dog food companies who think its acceptable to ignore my emails



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

this is only in my experience, i realize some of you may have been graced by return emails fromt hese companies.

taste of the wild- just emailed them a few days ago. Had a few questions, and requested samples. Was really thinking of trying the wetlands. Not so sure now!!!!

Canidae- Ive been a candae customer for YEARS. Ive always stood by their products. They used to return my emails, but when the questions got more specific they would ignore my emails, despite several repeat sendings.

orijen- sent them one email, once in my life, never heard from them.
also when i called them, i just got an answering machine and no call back.

*wellness is very good at returning emails.*


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like you have been sending a lot of emails to a lot of dog food companies. Maybe they are beginning to think you are some kind of nut case?


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

never had problem with totw. they sent me a response within a day or so, also got free samples without even asking them. they are very cool company to me.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sent champion 2 emails already asking about the maximum calcium and phosphorous levels. No response yet. I'm getting kind of annoyed

When you ask diamond questions they do not like, they like to beat around the bush;0(

Fromm never responded to my emails;0(

No response from natures variety;0(

Earthborn holistrics straight out lied to me;0(

Natura beats around the bush when they don't like the questions;0(

Wellness and natures logic were straight foward:smile:

I send alot of emails and I'm not a nutcase, at least I don't think so ahahahaha I want these companies to stand by there product and tell me what the hell is in it


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Sounds like you have been sending a lot of emails to a lot of dog food companies. Maybe they are beginning to think you are some kind of nut case?


well i sent TOTW one,and im dissapointed they ddin't respond, same with champion. canidae, i sent like 4 emails asking the same question, because they ignored my previous 3!!!!


coolstorybro said:


> never had problem with totw. they sent me a response within a day or so, also got free samples without even asking them. they are very cool company to me.


i want those samples ;0


cast71 said:


> Sent champion 2 emails already asking about the maximum calcium and phosphorous levels. No response yet. I'm getting kind of annoyed
> 
> When you ask diamond questions they do not like, they like to beat around the bush;0(
> 
> ...


are you sure earthborn lied. Maybe they dont denature their meat meals? did u follow up? i was considering them.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> are you sure earthborn lied. Maybe they dont denature their meat meals? did u follow up? i was considering them.


earthborn holistics claimed they do not use denatured meats. They also state they do not use human grade meats, which means it has to be denatured. They contradict themselves in there statement. They need new sales reps, that can develope better strategy responses ahahahaaha I'm fed up with all these shady companies. It almost seems useless to email them You just have to go by there actions and forget there shady responses. When in recall, than it's time to move on. That will keep them in line. The only way they will listen, is to dangle some $ in front of them ahahahaahah


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> earthborn holistics claimed they do not use denatured meats. They also state they do not use human grade meats, which means it has to be denatured. They contradict themselves in there statement. They need new sales reps, that can develope better strategy responses ahahahaaha I'm fed up with all these shady companies. It almost seems useless to email them You just have to go by there actions and forget there shady responses. When in recall, than it's time to move on. That will keep them in line. The only way they will listen, is to dangle some $ in front of them ahahahaahah


it sounds lie they are lying, but maybe sending a followup email isnt a bad idea?

but yeah i agree.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I sent you guys a long email a week ago, and am disgusted that you guys failed to reply to me. i am considering switching to your dog food, and i expect better service. i will give you guys ONE MORE chance to make this right, as i think totw is a decent food.

i would lie product samples. i am most interested in the wetlands formula primarily. i am also interested in the high prairie, but mainly the wetlands. I suppose i wouldn't mind trying the other 2 as well.

Also what is the earliest dated bag that will contain naturox instead of ethoyquin...aka what is the earliest sell by date that is the new formulation...thanks.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

*cough*language*cough*

Anyways, when sending out emails, remember how they people would feel if they were in your place. Give them more than three or days to respond! And don't treat them like they're vermin, saying that it "disgusts" you or whatnot. People are more likely to respond when you're really nice to them. "Disappointed" would have been a MUCH better word than "disgusted." 

I WORK in the service industry, and when people come through that are like you, it's EXTREMELY frustrating, because you just don't understand how hard I really work, and that it's not like I'm stupid, or that I'm trying to fail, but mistakes happen, and I'm not perfect--nor is any other human on the face of this planet, for that matter! Don't treat people like they should be perfect and get back to you right away and "expect better service" of them. Seriously? Seriously? As a server, I do everything I can, and it "disgusts" me when people think that way. -.-


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If I was Melissa, I think I would have answered back and said something like, "PLEASE change dog food brands and don't waste my time answering your petty little questions. I have too many important things to do to bother with you."


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised she even responded to you after that email. God bless her. 

Also, in sending emails to company, use spell check for christs sake and make sure your words aren't broken up. They probably get hundreds of emails a day, make their life a little easier and allow them to read through your email quickly, not have to take extra time away from other customers trying to decipher what it is you are trying to say. 



And I'm sorry to hear that Earthborn lied to you cast.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

cast71 said:


> earthborn holistics claimed they do not use denatured meats. They also state they do not use human grade meats, which means it has to be denatured. They contradict themselves in there statement. They need new sales reps, that can develope better strategy responses ahahahaaha I'm fed up with all these shady companies. It almost seems useless to email them You just have to go by there actions and forget there shady responses. When in recall, than it's time to move on. That will keep them in line. The only way they will listen, is to dangle some $ in front of them ahahahaahah


Also, think about who is working for these companies. A lot of the reps I know from other companies that I work with sometimes really don't know a whole lot about dog food to begin with. They are trained by the company and just say what they learn to say. 

Maybe the people in customer service you are speaking to aren't entirely knowledgeable on what you are asking and miscommunication/misunderstanding occurs.

Not saying it's right, I'm just saying to consider perhaps there aren't evil intentions behind it. So far in working for the company, I've been really impressed with a lot of their ethics.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> *cough*language*cough*
> 
> Anyways, when sending out emails, remember how they people would feel if they were in your place. Give them more than three or days to respond! And don't treat them like they're vermin, saying that it "disgusts" you or whatnot. People are more likely to respond when you're really nice to them. "Disappointed" would have been a MUCH better word than "disgusted."
> 
> I WORK in the service industry, and when people come through that are like you, it's EXTREMELY frustrating, because you just don't understand how hard I really work, and that it's not like I'm stupid, or that I'm trying to fail, but mistakes happen, and I'm not perfect--nor is any other human on the face of this planet, for that matter! Don't treat people like they should be perfect and get back to you right away and "expect better service" of them. Seriously? Seriously? As a server, I do everything I can, and it "disgusts" me when people think that way. -.-


actually what am i saying i dont feel like an A-hole. i am a customer, and the message says 2 days tops for a reply. i do understand your point of view, but saying i was disgusted...which i was..got me a reply. also in the past i have never ever gotten replies back from companies, so that could have been the case here. she might not have ever replied.

i do see ur point of view too though. that's why i am considerate in y initial messages, and in this message said thank you, to show while i am disgusted, i still have some tolerance..as to give them another chance.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

well then im glad you dont work in cutomer service. you would be mad too, if you kept getting ignored. it is melissa's job to answer emails. she should have had it done within the 2 days.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well then im glad you dont work in cutomer service. you would be mad too, if you kept getting ignored. it is melissa's job to answer emails. she should have had it done within the 2 days.


And I should always have an extra side of ranch out within a minute every time, even though I'm required to do things like walk hot food, greet my other tables, take orders, get them other things. You just don't think, do you? She didn't say that she gets messages out in two days TOPS. She said that she TRIES to get her messages out within two days. She said she was working on a response to you. You shouldn't be so impatient. Give people at LEAST a week to reply, and if they don't, send a second email and be more polite. If you want people to respect you, you must give respect yourself. If you say that you're disgusted with them, they're going to become disgusted with you. Did you not notice that she was VERY abrasive in her reply back, very short with you? That's because she wasn't all too happy that she was WORKING on a reply for you, and you were so impatient as to become disgusted with her. I WISH I could treat people that way in the service industry, because there are MANY people who thoroughly disgust me. Like the guy who had a fit because he didn't get his extra cup of ranch because I suddenly had to walk hot food, which is the most important thing to get out, and complained about me, saying that he thought I was PURPOSEFULLY walking past him and ignoring him. REALLY?!

I hate people like you, people who think you're so high and mighty and deserve everything in life. Wake up. You're not. You're just as human as any of us, and you better learn to treat us like that. As others have said, it's a wonder she even replied to you at all after the second email. Or didn't tell you to take your business elsewhere. I know the people like you, the people who go into a restaurant and expect everything to be perfect, and when it's not, you complain, you *leave no tip*, and you're an overall a$$ hole. Well, wake up and realize that if you do that, you're stealing from people.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Spell check and proper grammar might help. Just sayin'. It's really hard to read through misplaced commas, lowercase letters that are supposed to be capitalized, and run on sentences. And give them more then a few days. TOTW e-mailed me back within a week or two, and I've only sent them two e-mails in the past 2 1/2 years. E-mailing over and over is just going to annoy them.

Champion e-mailed me back, it took maybe 2 weeks though.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> And I should always have an extra side of ranch out within a minute every time, even though I'm required to do things like walk hot food, greet my other tables, take orders, get them other things. You just don't think, do you? She didn't say that she gets messages out in two days TOPS. She said that she TRIES to get her messages out within two days. She said she was working on a response to you. You shouldn't be so impatient. Give people at LEAST a week to reply, and if they don't, send a second email and be more polite. If you want people to respect you, you must give respect yourself. If you say that you're disgusted with them, they're going to become disgusted with you. Did you not notice that she was VERY abrasive in her reply back, very short with you? That's because she wasn't all too happy that she was WORKING on a reply for you, and you were so impatient as to become disgusted with her. I WISH I could treat people that way in the service industry, because there are MANY people who thoroughly disgust me. Like the guy who had a fit because he didn't get his extra cup of ranch because I suddenly had to walk hot food, which is the most important thing to get out, and complained about me, saying that he thought I was PURPOSEFULLY walking past him and ignoring him. REALLY?!
> 
> I hate people like you, people who think you're so high and mighty and deserve everything in life. Wake up. You're not. You're just as human as any of us, and you better learn to treat us like that. As others have said, it's a wonder she even replied to you at all after the second email. Or didn't tell you to take your business elsewhere. I know the people like you, the people who go into a restaurant and expect everything to be perfect, and when it's not, you complain, you *leave no tip*, and you're an overall a$$ hole. Well, wake up and realize that if you do that, you're stealing from people.



i wish i could give thanks to this post like....8 times. but alas, it only allows me to do it once lol.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well then im glad you dont work in cutomer service. you would be mad too, if you kept getting ignored. it is melissa's job to answer emails. she should have had it done within the 2 days.


I actually taught customer service people how to deal w/ customers. :smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I actually taught customer service people how to deal w/ customers. :smile:


well then im glad it wasnt for totw


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> And I should always have an extra side of ranch out within a minute every time, even though I'm required to do things like walk hot food, greet my other tables, take orders, get them other things. You just don't think, do you? She didn't say that she gets messages out in two days TOPS. She said that she TRIES to get her messages out within two days. She said she was working on a response to you. You shouldn't be so impatient. Give people at LEAST a week to reply, and if they don't, send a second email and be more polite. If you want people to respect you, you must give respect yourself. If you say that you're disgusted with them, they're going to become disgusted with you. Did you not notice that she was VERY abrasive in her reply back, very short with you? That's because she wasn't all too happy that she was WORKING on a reply for you, and you were so impatient as to become disgusted with her. I WISH I could treat people that way in the service industry, because there are MANY people who thoroughly disgust me. Like the guy who had a fit because he didn't get his extra cup of ranch because I suddenly had to walk hot food, which is the most important thing to get out, and complained about me, saying that he thought I was PURPOSEFULLY walking past him and ignoring him. REALLY?!
> 
> I hate people like you, people who think you're so high and mighty and deserve everything in life. Wake up. You're not. You're just as human as any of us, and you better learn to treat us like that. As others have said, it's a wonder she even replied to you at all after the second email. Or didn't tell you to take your business elsewhere. I know the people like you, the people who go into a restaurant and expect everything to be perfect, and when it's not, you complain, you *leave no tip*, and you're an overall a$$ hole. Well, wake up and realize that if you do that, you're stealing from people.


u're the one who doesnt think. The automated message said 1-2 days. Take your personal story some where else. it is her job o respond to the customers in a timely fashion. I a sorry you do not agree wit this.

Hey meggles why doesn't Earthborn respond to cast? As a nrep i'm sure you are more than knowledgeable to help cast! 

i love how i'll get an infracion for one semi curse word, not directed at someone, and you can call me an a$$ with ni penalties.

btw i am against tips. I still give it though, since i know waitresses dont get paid much.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow. Just,... wow. 

If someone walked into my place of business, and talked to me like that, I'd ask them to leave. Which I have done before. There is a line to be drawn with customer service. By all means, try to please the customer, but when the customer is a rambling idiot, spouting off about things in which they have no idea, and being so over the top rude, and self-entitled then no, NO human being has to stand there and take that. 

Sometimes, things happen, ALSO consider the time of year, it's the HOLIDAYS. (for pete's sake where the hell is YOUR holiday spirit?!) Many places are short staffed, and busier than usual. She said she TRIES to get responses out in two days. Tries. No guarantee. You sent an email Thursday. . (By the way, what time Thursday? If it were after 4pm EASTERN time, they wouldn't have even gotten it til Friday.) Saturday and Sunday are NOT business days. If you sent an email Thursday, to a business that TRIES to get back within two days, then Monday would have been the two day mark. If you sent it in the afternoon, you shouldn't have even expected anything til Tuesday. 

I feel bad for whatever dog food company you pick, and pray for their customer service reps every night. It's a really dang good thing Mr. Entitled doesn't work customer service.


ETA: Spell Check will get you a LONG way. When I am responding to my business emails, I generally respond to reservations first, questions second, and random babblings from what appear to be a 4th grader last.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

btw linsey I dont think you should comment on my rudeness. I posted a friendly comment on your wall asking how grissom was doing, and you totally ignored me! Then I followed it up, and you ignored it again.

btw prey should be spelled pray. prey actually means the opposite of what you are implying 

you prey on them hehe


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> btw i am against tips. I still give it though, since i know waitresses dont get paid much.


Excuse me? You know how HARD we work? Obviously not. No wonder why that sandwich place spit in your food a while back. I don't blame them if you're the kind of person that doesn't believe in tipping. One four hour shift for me is more like an eight hour shift for anyone else. One four hour long shift is like you spending eight hours at the GYM. So don't give me that bull crap.

You have NO idea.

I don't CARE how long the automatic reply said. You were rude about it, and that's just wrong. How do you like being treated that way? Seriously. Let's all go to your work and request you be paid minimum wage and work for tips, which are, by the way, taxed as well, so we don't get anything BUT our tips.

By the way, I get away with saying a$$ because it's censored I think there are MANY people on this forum that would agree with me. So why don't you go stick your hand down your dogs' throat some more.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> btw linsey I dont think you should comment on my rudeness. I posted a friendly comment on your wall asking how grissom was doing, and you totally ignored me! Then I followed it up, and you ignored it again.
> 
> btw prey should be spelled pray. prey actually means the opposite of what you are implying
> 
> you prey on them hehe


You're right. I did ignore it. Because the question had been answered time and time again in open forum, and I didn't owe you any kind of explanation. I also checked it at work, and was busy the first time, and it slipped my mind later. 
When you followed up, I had no idea what you were even talking about, or what I was supposed to "give you" so I ignored it, again. 

There you go again, entitled to a response.  It's a very difficult subject for me, and You're probably the last person I care to explain it to. I don't really need you to try to message me off forum (again) to tell me what a terrible person I am. 


And forgive me, I suppose I type "prey" so often it's habit. :tongue:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> You're right. I did ignore it. Because the question had been answered time and time again in open forum, and I didn't owe you any kind of explanation. I also checked it at work, and was busy the first time, and it slipped my mind later.
> When you followed up, I had no idea what you were even talking about, or what I was supposed to "give you" so I ignored it, again.
> 
> There you go again, entitled to a response.  It's a very difficult subject for me, and You're probably the last person I care to explain it to. I don't really need you to try to message me off forum (again) to tell me what a terrible person I am.
> ...


out of the courtesy of my heart and interest for your pets i asked why you dont talk about grissom...and you make it like im a bad person for expecting a response. if i saw any thread from you on this forum about him i wouldnt have even asked!?!?!?!?

apparently you have answered others but make a big deal over me asking...that's awesome


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> out of the courtesy of my heart and interest for your pets i asked why you dont talk about grissom...and you make it like im a bad person for expecting a response. if i saw any thread from you on this forum about him i wouldnt have even asked!?!?!?!?
> 
> apparently you have answered others but make a big deal over me asking...that's awesome


Thank you for your concern. 
Arent you a sweetheart.


I'm closing this thread before it gets even more pointless and nasty.


----------

